# Cw9



## 9mmNmyWB (Aug 12, 2008)

I just bought my first Kahr today, it's a CW9. I haven't had a chance to get to the range with it yet, but hopefully I will get there first thing in the morning, but just holding it and carrying it around today I am very pleased with it. I can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## 9mmNmyWB (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I got to the range this morning and shot about 50 rounds. No problems at all. All bullets hit center mass or head except two which were my fault. I am very happy with my purchase I think that this gun is definately the best bang for your buck.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

congrats. Kahr makes a good product.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

*Great CCW Gun*

I have over 700 rounds through my CW9 without a hitch, great CCW guns!


----------



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

9mmNmyWB,

Congrats on the CW9. I love mine and it is my CCW choice.


Joe


----------



## ifilef (Aug 19, 2008)

I love mine, too. It's my favorite semi-auto. And you'll find little to complain about with the CW9. 

Also, it would take some 'effort' to find negatives about it on the internet. The contrary seems to be true with some of the other Kahr firearms.


----------

